# Highmark is Hiring Coders! *Pittsburgh Area*



## lindsey.motter (Nov 3, 2014)

Medical Coder     

Location Pittsburgh, PA 
Description General Overview:

The incumbent assigns codes (ICD-9, 10, CPT and HCPCS) which most accurately describe diagnosis, procedures and therapies according to established guidelines. Accountable for assigning and sequencing ICD-9 CM/CPT/HCPCS and ICD-10 codes to diagnoses and procedure for the documented information. 

Essential Job Functions:

Compile, abstract and maintain patient medical records to document condition and treatment. Actively code diagnoses (ICD-9) based on medical record documentation. 
Review records for completeness, accuracy and compliance with regulations. Protect the security of medical records to ensure that confidentiality is maintained. 
Participate in inter-rater reliability testing/peer review exercises, as requested. 
Other duties as assigned or requested. 
Minimum Qualifications:

Associate degree in medical record technology or one year coding diploma 
Registered Health Information Administrator (RHIA) or Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT) or Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) or Certified Professional Coder (CPC) 
One year of coding experience 

Job ID 76038 
Grade 47 
Annual Salary Min $37,294.00 
Annual Salary Mid $52,200.00 
Annual Salary Max $67,106.00


----------



## Leefeng1989 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Help me how to apply for this?*

I willing to apply this job, Help me to aplly

Thanks,
Leefeng,
Mail id : Leefeng420@gmail.com


----------

